# help removing "fused" fusible link 100a Battery - '98 Alt



## Toni (Dec 23, 2007)

hi, i'm a newbie and need help. i'm pretty sure the 100a Battery fusible link is blown in my '98 Altima. The battery was the initial suspect and I replaced it. After replacing the battery, still most electric components do not work in the car, except the headlights (no radio, pwr locks/windows, instrument panel, etc.) When starting the car I need to give it a little gas in order for it to start. 

The problem: the fusible link is "fused" and I cannot remove it. Is the 100b Battery fusible link only stocked by the dealer? Also, who could best remove this fused fusible link? Is this fuse replacement best performed by the dealer? I've been advised to be careful not to mess up the system board the link is attached/fused to.

Thanks!:newbie:


----------



## Toni (Dec 23, 2007)

figured it out myself.....wow...i guess it's the time of year...seeing as how a newbie can't get a helpful response from forum members. I guess all forums aren't created equal. I won't give up on this site though. I'll check back from time to time.


----------



## karl (Jul 13, 2009)

*100A fusible link*

Hello, I have the same problem you had. Could you tell me how you removed the plastic casing so you could remove 100A fuse. I'm not talking about the cover but the base into which the fuses are placed into. I see it is only the 100A fuse that is screwed beneath the plastic base. Thanks.


----------

